# سؤال للاخوة حول تاثير الجو البارد على صناعة الصابون القطع؟



## سالم مزيد (29 يناير 2012)

هل يؤثر الجو البارد على عملية صنع الصابون القطع من زيت الزيتون او الزيوت الاخرى؟ نرجو الافادة بارك الله بكم .


----------

